# Community > Resource Library >  Bryan Litz books

## ebf

Anyone have copies of the Brian Litz books ?Applied Ballistics for Long Range ShootingAccuracy and Precision for Long Range Shooting
Would like to borrow and read. Happy to pay for postage or pick up in Welly region.

I look after books, don't make any notes/marks in them etc.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Both here if you need them.

----------


## ebf

Tx Andrew  :Cool: 

PM on its way to you.

----------

